# Toe Amputations



## Alisa Dinneen

Can anyone tell me the correct way to code for the amputation of two toes on the same foot at the same setting?  Should I list 28820 out twice with discriptor of "2nd digit" on one and "3rd digit" on the other, and perhaps,with a modifer 51 or 52? Or, should I use the cpt code once, with 2 units?

Thanks for any help,
Alisa


----------



## lonewolf

I would go with 28820 twice, with appropriate HCPCS modifiers for each code:

T1    	Left foot, second digit  
T2   	Left foot, third digit  
T3   	Left foot, fourth digit  
T4   	Left foot, fifth digit  
T5   	Right foot, great toe  
T6   	Right foot, second digit  
T7   	Right foot, third digit  
T8   	Right foot, fourth digit  
T9   	Right foot, fifth digit  
TA   	Left foot, great


----------



## Alisa Dinneen

Thank you for your thoughts!  That's the way I was leaning but then started second guessing myself.

Alisa


----------



## Lynda Wetter

What if all the toes were amputated?
multiple lines with each modifier?


----------

